# I Walked Among Giants



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2021)

A good friend, who I met 35 years ago, just passed away in his sleep last night.  He was an inspiration with his faith, his integrity, and his willingness to serve  others, and his God.  I only could ream of being the man he was.  He passed on 5 days before his 95th birthday.  His name, though none of you could know it, was Garnet McJanet.  He helped shape my life through his example,

There is but one man I ever respected as much, my own Step-Father, Robert Neil Cartwright.  May they both enjoy the afterlife they deserve.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 7, 2021)

Chief,  my sympathy for the loss of both of these men in your life who you respected and loved.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, Chief. I know you were important to them as well. Take care [emoji3590] {{{hugs}}}


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your friend, Chief, but glad to hear that he had such a long, and obviously wonderful life, with friends like you.  May he  R.I.P.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 7, 2021)

Chief, my sincere condolences. 

 Blessed are you to recognize how great they were to you and helped you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 7, 2021)

I join everyone else *Chief*, in sending you my condolences.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 7, 2021)

Losing people we admire is worse than sad.

This past year has taken too many of my close high school classmates. 

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2021)

My sincere condolences, Chief.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 7, 2021)

Condolences


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 7, 2021)

My sympathies to you, *Chief*.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2021)

I weep not for my friend.  He lived a rich, and rewarding life, and is now in a better place.  This is my belief.  I thank everyone for your support.  If prayer is part of your life, then ask for strength, for his dear wife, and those who loved and miss him.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

